# Just returned from Animal Kingdom Lodge / Kidani.  Any questions?



## Janann (Jan 11, 2015)

We were at Animal Kingdom Lodge / Kidani last week in a 2 bedroom unit for a great vacation.  We went to the Disney Parks, Universal, and Sea World.  We had dinner at Boma at the resort, and enjoyed the balcony at the unit.  Probably the only disappointment was that we didn't see many animals in the morning, but some of the mornings were rather cold.

I'll post a review within a week or two.  In the meantime, I'd be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 11, 2015)

One basic question. We are going there for the first time and were wondering if we should do only Disney vs also go to seaworld and universal. We don't plan to keep a car, is there a transportation between SSR and seaworld/universal?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 11, 2015)

how crowded was Disney?


----------



## Janann (Jan 11, 2015)

Very busy through January 4th, then it started getting easier around the 6th.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 11, 2015)

we are going next week.  with a three year old and a five year old.  do you think they would enjoy any parks beside Magic Kingdom?  how bad do you think the three year olds meltdown will be?


----------



## Janann (Jan 11, 2015)

@rapmarks, Its been many years since I've traveled with a small child, so I can't give the best advice, but I'll try.  Years ago we found things for my daughter at every park.  There are scavenger hunt type activities in Epcot and Animal Kingdom which young kids may enjoy.  There are characters in every park, so if you and the kids are up for standing in line, they can always meet the characters.  We saw a very cute moment with a maybe three year old this week with Goofy...she decided to give Goofy a hug and just take a nap in his arms.

The important part of traveling with kids at Disney is to follow their cues...if they're sleepy, hungry, bored, whatever, then try to fix that issue.  Have fun!


----------



## Merbears (Jan 11, 2015)

Our first trip to WDW with my daughter she was 3 and our second trip when she was 6. As the prior message mentioned there are things are all the parks that would interest them. I remember on our first trip we were at AK and on our way out of the park we decided to walk through an aviary area thinking it would be a quick walk thru. My daughter crouched down bird level to and noticed tons more then we ever would have! The CM assigned to the area noticed she was interested and began showing her all different things. We ended up having a magical time in that unexpected place! 
Another time was at Epcot when she was 6 and was just fascinated with the dancing fountains you walk thru.  
Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 11, 2015)

Travelling with any kid or teenager ...the secret is to recognize WHEN their meltdown moment is about to start.

I started hosting my 4 year old nephew for a week each summer - 6AM out of bed and playing on construction sites til 4PM or later. Home Depot for another 2+ hours. Would be begging to go to bed before 8PM almost every night (never a napping place or time). 4 years later, 8PM was still his bedtime.

*THEN THE WDW TRIP*: When taking him to AKV/WDW, we would be out waiting for the bus to the park with EMHs at 7:15AM .... must be there at 8AM for that 1 hour advantage of staying on site. On available EMH nights, we would be doing the EMHs from 9PM to midnight. We would go back to AKV for lunch and to regroup or nap or pool.

*Younger kids would almost always be asleep on the bus heading back to AKV - AKV is a longest ride from everything BUT the AK Park*. Do plan afternoon naps and they can't truly walk near as much as adults ... just be sure, you can OUTWALK them and are able to carry them or have strollers.

Every morning when I got up, he was still sleeping sound in the LR. I took a picture each morning and when his mom gave me a Snapfish photo book, the one page held 5 different pictures of him sleeping - in the chair bed, on the sofa, on the open sofa bed plus his various sleep clothes. 

By the way, my nephew was very accustomed to being with me & I with him. I read his moods and he understood me very well ... even as a 4 yo. And he was the KID no one wanted around - which is how I got him at age 4 .... 

And when I took him to WDW for a week, my sister & husband thought I was NUTS. 

You will have a great time ... *error on the side of the "KID is tired" rather than trying to get the OVERTIRED kid back to AKV on the bus*. A pool afternoon or 2 hours in the community room, was a good decompression time for him from the parks.

And we ate in the unit almost every meal .... with food we packed in our suitcases ... again, less tiring, less activity, no lines and more predictable. This trip should be totally ORIENTED to the KID ... and take lots of photos. And make a picture book .. we still like looking thru that book.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 11, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> we are going next week.  with a three year old and a five year old.  do you think they would enjoy any parks beside Magic Kingdom?  how bad do you think the three year olds meltdown will be?



My advice is to use a stroller and have pool time at the resort. Just take things nice and slow and play it by ear with your kids. You should have a great time!


----------



## elaine (Jan 12, 2015)

For younger kids---take an umbrella stroller (buy one if you threw yours away). In Epcot, ask about the Kidscot, stations for kids to do little crafts and get a stamp on their booklet. They also have an activity with stamp book at AK.  At MK, go to the car barn area--next to barber shop on main street and get some Sorcerer cards (free) and let them play the game while walking around MK. Plus, they are fun souvenirs. Feed kids in the room for an early dinner, if you want to go back into the parks later.  Make forced potty stops vs when they "need" to go--like entering the show after waiting 30+ minutes in line (my kid). Sometimes, we fed our kids in the room early, then went to dinner and let them get a bowl of rice, ice cream, etc.  They were pretty full already, so they were pretty happy.  I took a new coloring book, small lego set, etc. and pulled it out for dinner. That was before iapds, DS, etc. Get them a Mickey ice cream bar each day if they want it--what a fun, simple treat! Take small toys to play in the shallow part of the pool--my little ponies, pet shop, and 2 cheap little buckets.  Kidani has an awesome Community Hall with Wii, lots of crafts, games. Good for some relaxing downtime. have fun! Elaine


----------



## elaine (Jan 12, 2015)

For a 1st visit (and no car) I would plan to stay just with WDW. Tickets are only a few dollar more for WDW after 4 days.  Unless you have a huge Harry Potter fan, then, I would consider 1 day to Univ for HP.  There is plenty to fill an entire week @ WDW. Lots other than the parks @ WDW, as well. Take the boat from SSR to Downtown Disney, lots to see, shop, eat. Many daily activities @ AK Lodge. If you are at SSR, you can still go to AK Lodge via any park bus or via Downtown Disney buses--or take a cab from SSR to AK Lodge--get off at Jambo house--then main one. It is worth a visit for an afternoon/evening. They have a very good counter service food place (the Mara) by the pool, where you could get a snack, or a decent quick meal--plus the normal burgers, chicken fingers. They used to have salmon for dinner, as well. Bomas is our fav restaurant @ WDW.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish I could convince my daughter of this.   Now plans include legoland, disney, and orlando,  with a 5, 3 and 7 week old child.


----------



## elaine (Jan 12, 2015)

rapmarks, I would just play it by ear. Get only a 1 day entrance to MK (confirm before buying if you can add extras day later). Then do 1 MK day, then go with the flow. There should be kids free Legoland coupons--look online. Legoland is about 45 minute drive and a nice relaxing park to stroll around in.  Most parks will have babycare center with nursing chairs, changing stations, etc. My kids could go anywhere all day long at the ages of 7 weeks, 3 and 5 with a double stroller--lol! Your DD knows their limit by now. Have fun! Elaine


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jan 12, 2015)

piyooshj said:


> One basic question. We are going there for the first time and were wondering if we should do only Disney vs also go to seaworld and universal. We don't plan to keep a car, is there a transportation between SSR and seaworld/universal?



If you check online, Universal has a ticket that includes a bus ride from WDW to UF/IOA. But you're at the mercy of their schedule. It may be worthwhile to call Alamo at the Car Care Center near MK. They will pick you up, get you a car for as long as you need it. Parking at other parks runs about $15 per day. 
Of course, the easiest might be a cab. About $25 one way to Universal. Check prices at www.mearstransportation.com

If your trip is five days or less, Disney has enough to keep you busy and happy.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 12, 2015)

I will look around for Legoland tickets   would appreciate some tips on free tickets for the kids.
I can get a three day pass for the boys to Disney for $139 because i am a resident.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 12, 2015)

After a couple of trips of doing BOTH WDW and USO, I've decided that we're only going to do WDW or USO trips, not both.

This assumes we're there for 1 week.  Longer than 1 week, and I'll entertain splitting it between WDW and non-WDW but actually split stays.


----------



## elaine (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't see any obvious kids free Lego right now--used to see them all the time. FWIW--no way would I take 3-5 yr olds to Univ instead of another day at WDW.    Univ is fine for those ages, but not if you haven't fully explored WDW, esp. if you are staying onsite, IMHO.  There are just so many great activities, no need to trek over to Univ. with young kids who aren't Harry Potter fans yet.


----------



## Inhislove (Jan 12, 2015)

*Resort day!*

Don't forget all the amazing activities at your resort. My kids loved meeting the people from Africa working there. They traced the etching on the floor, made cookies at boma, and had their faces painted like African royalty. That was just after eating brunch at Boma! 

They do story time and animal times with night vision glasses. You can learn African drumming techniques. There are community rooms with activities where we never saw with many people. The cast members were great with kids. At those ages, enjoy your resort! Universal can wait.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 13, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> I wish I could convince my daughter of this.   Now plans include legoland, disney, and orlando,  with a 5, 3 and 7 week old child.



Split the kids for a Grandma event .... take the 5yo with you for something that is not for the babies (the 5yo might really like being a solo act).. And do a Disney event with the 3yo.

One of my most magical moments with my nephew, was when we stumble into an empty meet & greet with Tinkerbell .... 10 minutes of a blushing boy with 2 fairy characters --- and one aunt who could not get him in the camera frame for that priceless picture. After that, he hugged Goofy and posed with Mickey & Minnie ... with big grins .... I knew then he "got" Disney. 

Still could not get him near another Princess though.  But he smiled and would wave at them.


----------



## Mel (Jan 13, 2015)

For those visiting Disney World with younger kids, I would save Magic Kingdom for last.  It is the park they know the most about, and will anticipate the most.  They are more likely to enjoy the other parks if they are not trying to compare them to Magic Kingdom.  When ours were young, we hit Epcot first, and they were begging to go back, not nearly as interested in MK.  My BIL took his kids to MK first, and had a hard time convincing them to spend much time in Epcot and MGM Studios.  That might have partly been due to their interests, but I suspect it was more an issue of overstimulation at MK.  My 16YO who is a Disney Princess fanatic still prefers to limit our time at MK.


----------



## djohn06 (Jan 19, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> I wish I could convince my daughter of this.   Now plans include legoland, disney, and orlando,  with a 5, 3 and 7 week old child.



Check Ebay for LEGOLAND buy an Adult, get a kid free coupons.  We went to both San Diego and Florida (LEGOLAND parks) and found these coupons.  Mom walked in with 1 kid.  I walked in with another.  

Sorry that you are trying to do LEGOLAND, Disney and Universal . . . Geez.  Are they going to let you sleep . . .


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 19, 2015)

they are doing a lot of screaming and crying.


----------



## ScubaKat (Jan 24, 2015)

We have a 5 year old and a 2 year old.  We go to Disney about every 6 months. :rofl:  I would suggest going at park opening and leaving around lunch time.  The kids keep their nap schedule.  In the afternoon we either do resort pool/activities or we head back to the parks for dinner.  Rarely any melt downs.  Maybe because we go often we don't feel like we have to pack everything in.  Still haven't taken them to universal since I feel they are too young for that.  Planning to do Seaworld as well in April.. Now maybe Legoland after reading this thread.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 24, 2015)

they did as they wished.  we stayed at the resort and babysat.  they never got going til noon, came home after ten, and the kids styed up really late.  one day at lego land, two days at mgic kingdom and today at Universal.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 24, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> they did as they wished.  we stayed at the resort and babysat.  they never got going til noon, came home after ten, and the kids styed up really late.  one day at lego land, two days at mgic kingdom and today at Universal.



Sorry - I am sure it was a total let down and a very trying (and LONG) week for YOU. 

I suggest you NOW start to build a rapport with the grandkids on solo outings. I did "one on one" Birthday morning breakfasts at waitress service dining spots (NO FAST FOOD) with each boy - starting at age 3. As the kids were generally "early get up" kids, we would leave their house when they were ready. And the meal was food THEY liked - Bob Evans, diners, Pancake House ... They loved being treated as grownup, reading (looking at pictures) menus and trying new foods .... omelets for example. Even with a 4 or 5 year old, they would talk and tell you what they liked -- most breakfasts were 2+ hours of dining --- and I would be sure the wait staff was tipped well. 

And on Christmas morning, the boys (the older ones at age 4 & 2 years old), got up a 6-7AM, to make the family breakfast with ME as the parents' got SOME SLEEP after playing Santa.... several types of muffins when very young (I brought down the muffin mixes); several types of quiches starting when the oldest was about 7-8 yo plus we kept the muffins also. After everyone ate, Dad would suggest we all go to the living room to see WHAT Santa had brought ... kids could dump their stockings, but not touch any presents -- they had to get Mom & Dad's present (the breakfast) made. 2 hours to put breakfast together; 1.5 additional hours to eat breakfast with conversation and then, opening the presents. Church is the Christmas Eve service.

I can and have taken all those boys lots of places without the parents - solo week long trips with me to Ft Lauderdale in the summer and WDW. My sister & husband took me on a 7 night Alaskan cruise - babysit - reassure the 12 (almost 13yo) youngest boy .... a trip that definitely would have been nerve racking and close to a disaster - he panicked twice during the cruise when he was separated from me (an adult dinner with several of my siblings which they insisted I go on) and a morning shore excursion (shopping with Dad & brothers) while us sisters were exploring the shops.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 24, 2015)

my daughter is real good at leaving (dumping) the kids with me.  the other grandparents wanted to do all the things, and we were left behind. at least I didn't have to pay for all the tickets, like I paid for plane, car rental, timeshare, and all food for two weeks.  I only paid for Legoland


----------



## Merbears (Jan 27, 2015)

Do you know how early / late the pools & hot tub is open? I think the slides close but hoping to hit hot tub after a late night out at park.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 27, 2015)

someone posted that at AKV the pools close at 8 pm


----------



## elaine (Jan 27, 2015)

aren't daughters awesome! We almost always took the kids (even babies) with us--instead, we left my Mom to shop, chop veggies and cook dinner for (8+ of) us to all eat when we got home from our fun day in the parks! I (at 30+) just assumed that's what Moms did and enjoyed it! I have 3 kids and assume that I will get plenty of "payback" in the years to come. Sorry your trip was a babysitting bonanza.  At least you had some nice digs. Elaine (ps--pools close @ 8, but I think hot tub was open later--I was @ AKV last week. The sauna in the gym @ AKV closes at 6, b/cv that's when the staff leaves).


----------

